# Stromonic Launches GPU Dedicated Servers in India Data Center!



## stromonic (Aug 2, 2022)

Stromonic, a global IT solution company, made a public announcement today, that it's launching high-performance GPU dedicated servers on its India data center networks. The company has one of the largest data center networks in the country, which includes below Tier-3 cities. 

Indore, Madhya Pradesh
Noida, Uttar Pradesh
Mumbai, Maharashtra
Pune, Maharashtra
Bengaluru, Karnataka
Chennai, Tamil Nadu
These GPU servers in India have massive parallel processing capabilities and are ideal for graphical rendering, scientific modeling, machine learning, and other parallel computing solutions. From a single GPU server to a whole GPU cluster, the company can deliver within a few hours.

In order to receive a custom quotation for your GPU server requirement in India, you can contact the sales team, on this page: https://www.stromonic.com/gpu-dedicated-servers

Stromonic offers flexible and essential services that help organizations optimize their journey of IT transformation while simultaneously balancing cost, scalability, compliance, and security. The company headquartered in Jalpaiguri, India, is committed to building trusted relationships and delivering tailored solutions that suit the individual needs of its customers.

Stromonic is deeply invested in the success of its customers, who trust it to deliver core data center solutions of colocation, bare metal servers, cloud computing, managed solutions, and professional services. 

Stromonic's robust suite of assets spans 21 markets and 6 highly redundant and connectivity-rich data centers in India. For more information about Stromonic, please visit: https://www.stromonic.com


----------

